# Sprinkler Identity Unknown - Need Help



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

I've looked everywhere trying to find out what these types are called, I have 4 along my front house and need to replace:



http://imgur.com/G8hNz


Can anyone help? They spray stationary like other uprights.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not an irrigation guy, but those are odd looking. Do you know how long they've been installed?

I'm guessing they only water your flower beds or bushes? You should be able to find something with the same thread type to replace the head. If it is for a flower bed area, you should check out something like this shrub head sprinkler.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I'm not an irrigation guy, but those are odd looking. Do you know how long they've been installed?
> 
> I'm guessing they only water your flower beds or bushes? You should be able to find something with the same thread type to replace the head. If it is for a flower bed area, you should check out something like this shrub head sprinkler.


Yeah they just spray flat spray over the flowers/plants in the front of the house.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

How old is your house? that thing looks REALLY old but I agree that they are just flat sprays and you should be able to pick something up to replace it at Home Depot or Lowe's. If the threads don't match, I'm sure you can find an adapter that will make it work.


----------



## Mudokon (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah i took off two of them and they are just tall pipes for the water to flow, the sprinkler head itself has a basic spray.

I actually had an older extra one, and moved the heads around and it worked okay.

But yeah just basic screw on flat sprayers, just ODD looking


----------

